# Geophagus Winemilleri & Discus Planted Tank



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

95G room divider low light low tech planted. Same tank, different scaping, with slightly different fish.

The tank is calm and looks very relaxing with a breeding pair of Symphysodon aequifasciatus, a trio Geophagus winemilleri, 5 Mikrogeophagus altispinosa, 16 Corydoras adolfoi and 21 Hyphessobrycon eques.

The plants are all anubias: minima, barteri, nana, afzelii, and heterophylla.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! What are the Tajik dimensions, and how wide is the centre planted island? I am assuming those pics are of the tank from each side?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

illy-d said:


> Looks great! What are the Tajik dimensions, and how wide is the centre planted island? I am assuming those pics are of the tank from each side?


Thank you 

It's 145 x 50 x 50 cm.

I don't measure the centered island because it's actually just two pieces of woods with clumps of anubias tied to them, so it's hollow in the bottom and between plants.

And you're right, those are the front and rear views :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Very nice looking tank you have there


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you Smitty


----------



## adamsfishes (Jan 29, 2016)

Are the geos also a m/f pair? They don't bother the discus?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

adamsfishes said:


> Are the geos also a m/f pair? They don't bother the discus?


It seems like there are a pair + 1 odd one. So far they're busy among themselves and don't bother other fish physically.

They may annoy the discus during feeding time with their fast eating though  So we often hand-fed the discus FBW and treat them to live ghost shrimps once a week :thumb:


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

love geo. winemilleri, I haven't kept them but they are probably my favorites. I love how tall bodied they are and the vibrant reds. great fish


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Winemilleri is one of the most beautiful geos. Red eyes, pearly body, red fins, blue dots...


----------

